# read the homework for newbies



## lelam (May 18, 2011)

Well I'm 33 yrs old close to 5'8 218 lbs. When I started dieting in March I was 234 lbs. I'm looking to get lean. I'm going to guess I'm around 30% body fat. My lean body mass is around 175 to 180. I work 3:30 pm to 11:30 pm so my mornings with meals and working out are kind of rushed. Anyway here's a sample of my diet from today.

meal 1- 3 omega3 eggs, 3 slices of bacon, a slice of cheese and 2g fish oil
360 cal, 27g protein 25.5 g fat 5 carbs
meal 2- protein shake 
260 cal, 60g protein, 4g carbs, .5g fat
meal 3- 2 bubba burgers 2g fish oil
700 cal, 46g protein, 4g carbs, 54g fat
meal 4- post w/o protein shake
260 cal, 60g protein, 4g carbs, .5 fat
meal 5- 3 boiled omega3 eggs 2g fish oil
230 cal, 18g protein, 3g carbs, 15.5 g fat
meal 6- 2 cans of tuna
240 cal, 52 g protein, o carbs, 2 g fat
meal 7- protein shake before bed & 2g fish oil
280 cal, 60 protein, 4 carbs, 2.5g fat

total calories 2330
       protein 323g
       carbs 24g
       fat 100.5g
If my calculations are correct my macros are.
55% protein, 4% carbs, 39% fat
I hope this is better then the last post.
thanks,


----------



## Kusakup (May 18, 2011)

I think you need to lower your fats and up your carbs. You are eating alot of protein also, your body will not use unless you are destroying the weight room. 

Fats should be around ~80-90g


----------



## Marat (May 18, 2011)

My thoughts are that you are generally fine. If you'd prefer to consolidate your meals so that you're eating less frequently, you are welcome to do so if you'd like. 

You can up your fats and decrease your protein a bit -- it'll probably help with the palatability of your food. It's your choice.

With the carbs, you're welcome to cycle them a bit so that you are eating a bit more on your training days. It's not a bad idea if you're feeling energy issues. Conversely, you're welcome to keep the carbs where they're at.

Try out your current regimen -- go a few weeks and see how you're feeling. With all that protein and fat, I'd imagine that you're satiety will be fairly good. If you're not accustomed to eating so few carbs, you may feel shitty for a bit but tough it out and give it a bit of time before making a change.

You want to find a permutation of that current regimen that'll allow you to stick it out.

Is this the first time you're losing fat?


----------



## lelam (May 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

It's not my first time losing weight, but it is my first diet with little to no carbs. I do eat carbs on saturday though. I've been dieting since march and I've lost 18 lbs so far. In the homework Built wrote to do full body workout and I still do 5 day splits, day 1 chest, day 2 back, day 3 legs, day 4 shoulders, and everyother friday arms, but chest and back supersets the opposite friday. I do abs and calves everyother day. I'm feeling healthier and my strength is still climbing even with the low carbs. Should I change the way I workout and do the full body push pull workouts? I've been doing the same workout for years, off and on. I change my lifts but the same 5 day split. I grow and I get stronger, but I never got that shredded body and I never cared. Now I want that body lol. With the help of the pros ( you guys ) I know I can get there.

L.


----------



## Built (May 19, 2011)

Your protein could drop and your fats could come up if you like. If you're carrying 180 lbs lean mass, the high end for protein is 360g and really, you don't need anything more than 180g protein at your current bodyfat. Fats are sufficient at 100g (anything over 90g is fine) but you may find you prefer a higher-fat mix; that being said, if you feel well and you're dropping nicely (and it seems you are), leave things alone until you stall. You'll want to switch your training at some point; high-volume, bodypart splits aren't great for getting shredded; they're really more of a bulking/maintenance kinda thing. 

kusakup doesn't realize you're doing a keto diet, but Marat's right on the money here.


----------



## lelam (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, this is great. Built you talked me into it, this weekend I'll come up with a workout plan and do 3 workouts a week and do Mon. push pull upper body, Wed. same for lower body and Fri. full body. Will this work? Should I do cardio on the off days doing keto or just 20 min or so after workouts?


----------



## Built (May 19, 2011)

That sounds perfect. Walking or modest cycling for an hour is fine, any day.


----------



## NJRiot (May 19, 2011)

lelam that was some good advice they all gave you, i cant even add to it. its spot on imo. good luck!


----------



## lelam (May 19, 2011)

Thanks again, I'll keep you guys posted on my progress.


----------

